# Forum Bug



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Every time I post something the forum sticks on the page afterthe post,the one that says press here to return to forum.Anyone else getting this?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Every time I post something the forum sticks on the page afterthe post,the one that says press here to return to forum.Anyone else getting this?


It all seems working fine to me at the mo and everything passed this mornings performance tests at 7. Is it still happening?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

test


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just did it again ,I'm not going mad am I ? After a post you get the screen return to post/forum and then after a while it goes back to the post? At the minute it is sticking on the intermidiate screen


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Just did it again ,I'm not going mad am I ?


 [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] :wink:

All fine here?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Working fine now


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Its probably your computer tyred of entering...

Welcome 

:wink:


----------

